# umfrage zur kindshock i900/i950(2010er modell)...wer hat probleme...wer nicht?



## homerkills (15. April 2010)

nachdem immer wieder die frage aufgekommen ist,wei viele ,der bestimmt tausenden verkauften vario-stützen denn probleme haben und wie viele nicht, dachte ich mir mal eine umfrage zu starten.

ob sinn oder unsinn darf jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## 44.0 (15. April 2010)

Genau die (Um)Frage drängt sich mir bei der aktuellen Diskussion auch auf.
Ich hab für "keine Probleme" gestimmt (i900 - ohne "R"!, selbstverst. 2010er Modell, allerdings auch erst max. 200km). Einziger Mangel: Das Losbrechmoment ist recht hoch - bei 95kg Kampfgewicht allerdings unerheblich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gewitterBiker (15. April 2010)

Modell: KS i900-R 2010
Probleme: nach ca. 200km fuhr die Stütze ohne Hebelbetätigung ein- und wieder aus. Neue Stütze nach ca. 3 Wochen als Austausch bekommen. Diese bei eBay für 10,-  unter Neupreis verkauft.


----------



## Airhaenz (15. April 2010)

Hab bis jetzt Glück KS 900i seid 8 Monaten im Einsatz auch im Winter mit vollen Schlamm beschuß. Keine Probleme.
Losbrechmoment ist aber recht hoch. Stört mich aber nicht.


----------



## utilitycrash (16. April 2010)

Fahre die Stütze nun seit gut 7 Monaten auch den ganzen Winter durch null Probleme, einzig das bereits vielfach beschriebene hohe Losbrechmoment stört manchmal.


----------



## homerkills (17. April 2010)

läuft ja richtig gut die umfrage  ganze 16 stimmen 

verglichen mit dem kindshock-erfahrungs-thread kommt die stütze HIER ja richtig gut weg 

kommt schon...leidgeplagte und zufriedene...

BITTE ABSTIMMEN


----------



## Der Toni (17. April 2010)

44.0 schrieb:


> Einziger Mangel: Das Losbrechmoment ist recht hoch - bei 95kg Kampfgewicht allerdings unerheblich.



Stimmt, allerdings nur beim ersten Runterfahren der Stütze. Sonst funktioniert die 900i 2010 bis jetzt ohne Probleme.


----------



## wilbur.walsh (17. April 2010)

Seit Februar, und nach ca. 500km läuft noch alles wie am ersten tag (i900R)


----------



## Monali (19. April 2010)

Ich habe die i950 mit Remote. Die Bedienung wäre gut, aber leider sackt die Sattelstütze immer ca. 1 cm ein und fährt manchmal nicht voll aus. Hat jemand einen Tipp für mich oder soll ich die Sattelstütze umtauschen?


----------



## Duke_do (19. April 2010)

Auch meine i900 (erst ein paar 100km alt) funktioniert soweit gut. Nur das Losbrechmoment ist bei der ersten Nutzung extrem hoch. Ich muss mich mehrfach mit Schwung mit meinen 72kg Kampfgewicht drauf schwingen, damit sie runter fährt. Dann geht sie die nächsten paar mal ganz leicht.
Wenn ich sie dann wieder für 10-15 Minuten nicht nutze das ganze wieder von vorne.
Hatte gehofft, das sich das noch legt. Eventuell liegt es aber auch daran, das die Stütze im Genius recht schräg steht und daher nicht optimal von oben belastet wird.

Was sagen denn die Nutzer, die die 2010 i900 schon länger im Einsatz haben, wird das mit der Zeit besser?

Grüße Duke


----------



## wilbur.walsh (19. April 2010)

Kein Problem, aber hab auch 85kg mit Ausrüstung. Aber je steiler die Sütze desto mehr muss man gleichzeitig nach vorn und unten andrücken, stimmt schon.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Heiko82 (22. April 2010)

Bei mir hatte sich die Gleitbeschichtung in mehreren tiefen Riefen auf der Kolbenstange abgelöst. Seit 2 Wochen habe ich meine alte Stütze mit neuer Kolbenstange zurück. Jetzt hat sich die Sattelklemmung die eigentlich fest auf die Kolbenstange gepresst ist gelöst, so das ich den Sattel jetzt lustig im Kreis drehen kann. Geht dann also in den nächsten Tagen zur zweiten Reklamation raus...

Viele Grüße
Heiko


----------



## Der Toni (22. April 2010)

Heiko82 schrieb:


> Bei mir hatte sich die Gleitbeschichtung in mehreren tiefen Riefen auf der Kolbenstange abgelöst. Seit 2 Wochen habe ich meine alte Stütze mit neuer Kolbenstange zurück. Jetzt hat sich die Sattelklemmung die eigentlich fest auf die Kolbenstange gepresst ist gelöst, so das ich den Sattel jetzt lustig im Kreis drehen kann. Geht dann also in den nächsten Tagen zur zweiten Reklamation raus...
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Heiko




welche Modell-Version hast du?


----------



## Heiko82 (22. April 2010)

Hab die i900 (also ohne Remote) aus 2009.


----------



## homerkills (23. April 2010)

hier geht es nur um die 2010er modelle die ja "überholt" worden sein sollen.
das die alten 2009er so ihre probleme hatten ist ja hinlänglich bekannt.

bitte nur die umfrage mitmachen und evtl. eine kurze beschreibung dazu.

bitte keine diskussion starten ...dafür gibt es die anderen threads.


----------



## homerkills (1. Mai 2010)

*thread hochschieb*


----------



## Panscher (4. Juli 2010)

Mal ne frage, woran kann ich denn die 2009er und die überholte 2010er unterscheiden?? Hat einer nen vergleichsbild?

Mein Händler hat akuell die I900 für 139 euro... will nur sichergehen das er zu dem preis kein "altes" 2009er modell raushaut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Multisurfer (5. Juli 2010)

Ich hab seit 2 Monaten eine alte i900 und bis auf den vielfach beschriebenen hohen Losbrechmoment bisher keine großen Probleme.
Was ich nicht verstehe ist das beigefügte und auch als Download angebotene MANUAL, was ja eigentlich Bedienungsanleitung heißt, nur kein Wort über die Bedienung verliert, sondern nur die Zerlegung zwecks Reinigung/Pflege beschreibt. So bin ich bisher noch nicht auf den Trichter gekommen, was genau es mit der roten Rändelschraube auf sich hat, evtl. Einstellung des Ausfahrdrucks/geschwindigkeit?

Gruss Multisurfer


----------



## Ban (5. Juli 2010)

Ich habe eine 2010er i900-R. 
Bei mir hat sich die Sattelklemmung verzogen.
Das "wohl bekannte" Problem, dass die Schalen etwas zu weich sind. Mit Ausrüstung wiege ich 85kg und die Stütze ist knapp 150km alt.
Sattel wurde während der Fahrt locker, konnte auch wieder einwandfrei festgezogen werden. Man sieht aber, dass sich die untere Schale leicht nach unten gebogen hat. Da ich nicht abwarten wollte, bis die Halterung sich weiter verbiegt oder bricht und ich noch eine alte normale Stütze im Keller liegen gehabt habe, welche einen Einschraubenklemmung besitzt, habe ich davon die 2 Klemmschalen verwendet. Seitdem habe ich Ruhe. Einschicken wollte ich die Stütze ebenfalls nicht, da ich mir von einem Tausch keine Besserung erhoffe. Habe die Stütze aber auch mit dem Bewusstsein gekauft, dass ich die Halterung evtl. austauschen muss und habe die Stütze im Keller schon vor dem Kauf als Teilespender ausgemacht

Die i950 war leider keine Alternative, da ich den Versatz benötige.

Viele Grüße,
Ban


----------



## elBendito (8. Oktober 2010)

Ban schrieb:


> Ich habe eine 2010er i900-R.
> Bei mir hat sich die Sattelklemmung verzogen.
> Das "wohl bekannte" Problem, dass die Schalen etwas zu weich sind. Mit Ausrüstung wiege ich 85kg und die Stütze ist knapp 150km alt.
> Sattel wurde während der Fahrt locker, konnte auch wieder einwandfrei festgezogen werden. Man sieht aber, dass sich die untere Schale leicht nach unten gebogen hat. Da ich nicht abwarten wollte, bis die Halterung sich weiter verbiegt oder bricht und ich noch eine alte normale Stütze im Keller liegen gehabt habe, welche einen Einschraubenklemmung besitzt, habe ich davon die 2 Klemmschalen verwendet. Seitdem habe ich Ruhe. Einschicken wollte ich die Stütze ebenfalls nicht, da ich mir von einem Tausch keine Besserung erhoffe. Habe die Stütze aber auch mit dem Bewusstsein gekauft, dass ich die Halterung evtl. austauschen muss und habe die Stütze im Keller schon vor dem Kauf als Teilespender ausgemacht
> ...



Hallo Ban,

was für eine alte Sattelstütze hast du benutzt?
Gab es keine Probleme bezüglich der Kompatibilität mit der griffelten Auflagestelle an der i900? Also kein eigenständiges Verstellen des Neigungswinkels?

Danke und Gruß
Ben


----------



## Orakel (8. Oktober 2010)

ich habe nach 1200km immer noch keine probleme mit der 950iger, das einzige was mir von anfang an aufgefallen ist, was aber wohl die regel ist, der Sattelkopf hat minimales spiel nach links/rechts.


----------



## Mainbiker363 (8. Oktober 2010)

also bis jetzt nach ca. 1000KM mit der KS950r konnte ich keinerlei Probleme feststellen; 
Was mich störte war der zu kurze Steuerzug, und was mich immer noch etwas stört ist die Ergonomie vom Auslösehebel;


----------



## Monsterwade (14. Oktober 2010)

Erste Tour mit i950-R: Drei mal hat die Absenkung funktioniert, danach war die Stütze 
nicht mehr zu blockieren, sondern federt nur noch. Auch ein Aushängen des Bowdenzuges 
brachte keine Verbesserung.

Gibt es da etwas zum Justieren? Im Handbuch steht jedenfalls nichts.

Gruss
Monster


----------



## Weirdo (16. Oktober 2010)

Ist zwar ein wenig off topic, aber ich stell die Frage trotzdem mal hier:
Hätte mir gerne die KS 900i zugelegt, da derzeit sehr günstig zu bekommen. Nun hab ich aber folgendes Problem: Der Bikehersteller (Ghost; mein Bike ist ein AMR Plus Lector, hat also einen Carbonrahmen) gibt eine Sattelstützen-Mindesteinstecktiefe von 15 cm vor, aktuell komme ich mit meiner Ritchey WCS (31,6 x 400) auf 15,5 cm Einstecktiefe, bin also grad so noch im grünen Bereich - bei Verwendung der Kindshock mit 385er Länge wär ich allerdings schon nur mehr bei ca. 14 cm Einstecktiefe. Ist die Kindshock tatsächlich nur 385 mm lang? Wär nett, wenn das jemand nachmessen könnte! Wäre sie nämlich tatsächliche 400 mm lang, dann könnte ich sie mir bestellen!


----------



## Sun on Tour (16. Oktober 2010)

Nachricht von Ghost:

"vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
Bei den Lector-Modellen reicht eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 10cm. Somit steht der Verwendung einer Reduzierhülse mit 10cm Länge nichts im Wege.
Wir wünschen Ihnen viel Spaß mit unseren Bikes. "

Ich habe ja das gleiche Rad und stand vor dem selben Problem. Hab` übrigens auch die 900i.

Ciao

Roland


----------



## Weirdo (17. Oktober 2010)

@Sun on Tour:
Danke, das ist doch echt mal ne tolle Nachricht! Da werde ich das Teil doch auch gleich mal bestellen!


----------



## Airhaenz (17. Oktober 2010)

Airhaenz schrieb:


> Hab bis jetzt Glück KS 900i seid 8 Monaten im Einsatz auch im Winter mit vollen Schlamm beschuß. Keine Probleme.
> Losbrechmoment ist aber recht hoch. Stört mich aber nicht.



Schlechte Nachricht. Nach 12 Monaten Einsatz zeigen sich wieder die längst Riefen am oberen Ende der Beschichtung. Bei einem Freund der die 2010 Stütze seid 10Monaten im Einsatz hat gehts damit auch schon wieder los.
Funktion ist davon allerdings nicht beeinträchtigt.
Sieht allerdings nicht soo schön aus..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stuck_Mojo (23. Februar 2011)

fahre die I950 ohne R seit ca. 100km. Funktion soweit ok. Bei mir ist es nur so, dass die eingefahrene Stütze sich beim Hochheben des Bikes am Sattel von alleine herauszieht. Ist das normal?

L.


----------



## lexle (23. Februar 2011)

Herr Meier schrieb:


> fahre die I950 ohne R seit ca. 100km. Funktion soweit ok. Bei mir ist es nur so, dass die eingefahrene Stütze sich beim Hochheben des Bikes am Sattel von alleine herauszieht. Ist das normal?
> 
> L.



Nee.. dan wird se au bald wieder defekt sein...


----------



## numberone (23. Februar 2011)

Herr Meier schrieb:


> fahre die I950 ohne R seit ca. 100km. Funktion soweit ok. Bei mir ist es nur so, dass die eingefahrene Stütze sich beim Hochheben des Bikes am Sattel von alleine herauszieht. Ist das normal?
> 
> L.



Das mit dem Hochfahren, wenn man am Sattel zieht war bei meiner Stütze auch schon immer da. Stört mich aber nicht weiter. Ich fahre sie nunmehr seit 5 Monaten ohne Probleme.


----------



## Billybob (23. Februar 2011)

is bei meiner i900 (ca1800km) seit kurzem auch so...
was wird das fürn defekt werden? kann man gegensteuern?


----------



## Freizeit-biker (26. Februar 2011)

Bei meiner I950-R ist die Rückstellkraft des Auslösehebels sehr gering. 
Wenn das unter Dreckbeschuss steht, dann ist relativ schnell keine Arretierung mehr möglich.
Ich hab schon 2 mal den Kopf abgeschraubt um den Kolben zu reinigen, de vom Umlekhebel auf das Auslöseventil gedrückt wird. 
Liegen bei euch ähnliche Erfahrungen vor?

Modifikation 1: Am Sattel ein Stück U-Profil als "Bürzel" angebracht um die Mechanik vor direktem Beschuss zu schützen

Modifikation 2: den Ausjösehebel mit einem Gummiband nach oben vorgespannt, um die Rückstellkraft zu verstärken.


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (9. März 2011)

Servus,

auch ich bin, mehr oder weniger stolzer Besitzer einer i950-R. Meine Stütze hat momentan ca. 2400 km runter, bei allen Wettern und Einsatzgebieten. 

Richtig, am Sattel sollte man sein Rad nicht hochheben oder aufhängen. Ich bin ein wenig erschrocken, als ich in Winterberg das Rad an den Lift hing und die ganze Konstruktion dann ein Stück weit herunterrutschte. Deswegen: Nur in ausgefahrenem Zustand anhängen.

Meine Stütze hat einen Durchmesser von 30,9 mm, was für den ersten Rahmen, an dem sie verbaut war auch passte. Für meinen neueren Rahmen, welcher einen 31,6 mm Rohrdurchmesser hat, hab ich einfach mehrere Lagen Unterlegbleche mit einer Stärke von 0,15 mm mittels Patex angeklebt. All zu oft sollte man die Stütze nicht ein und ausbauen, denn sonst lösen sich die Bleche. Aber soweit funktionierts.

Leider muss ich Freizeit-biker zustimmen: 
Ich hab auch schon größere Probleme mit Schmutz gehabt. Deswegen hab ich mir jetzt mit einem alten Fahrradschlauch einen Behelfsschutz zurechtgeschnitten. Und um die Rückstellkraft des Hebels zu verbessern hab ich auch einen Gummi unter dem Hebel durchgezogen und am Sattel befestigt. Naja, schön ist was anderes, aber auch das funktioniert. Nur  beim Ausfahren, muss ich ein wenig mit den Beinen nachhelfen, aber das ist nur Übungssache.

Mal schauen, ein Kollege hat sich jetzt die RS-Stütze bestellt. Da ist zumindest schonmal alles gekapselt. Wenn sich die beweisen kann, kommt die KindShock weg. 

Nichts desto trotz: Ohne verstellbare Sattelstütze möcht ich nicht mehr fahren!

Hier noch ein Bild:


----------



## Monsterwade (12. Juli 2011)

Nach einem Jahr will die Stütze nicht mehr selbstständig ausfahren. Man muss immer ein 
wenig nachhelfen. Jetzt würde ich sie gerne mal zerlegen, nur finde ich die Anleitung nicht
mehr.

Weiss jemand wo die Anleitung zu bekommen ist?

Danke und Gruss
Monster


----------



## tarek1981 (12. Juli 2011)

Guten Morgen allerseits!! Bin neu hier und kenn mich noch nicht so aus, kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen? Ich sucher gebrauchtes Chopper Fahrrad und weis nicht wo ich eins her bekommen kann, um euere Hilfe danke ich auch schomal.

lg Tarek


----------



## Billybob (12. Juli 2011)

Monsterwade schrieb:


> Nach einem Jahr will die Stütze nicht mehr selbstständig ausfahren. Man muss immer ein
> wenig nachhelfen. Jetzt würde ich sie gerne mal zerlegen, nur finde ich die Anleitung nicht
> mehr.
> 
> ...



schau mal im anhang ob du das meintest...



tarek1981 schrieb:


> Guten Morgen allerseits!! Bin neu hier und kenn mich noch nicht so aus, kann mir jemand vielleicht helfen? Ich sucher gebrauchtes Chopper Fahrrad und weis nicht wo ich eins her bekommen kann, um euere Hilfe danke ich auch schomal.
> 
> lg Tarek



in dem thema (evtl. sogar forum) bist du komplett falsch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freizeit-biker (12. Juli 2011)

Wenn oben im Kopf der Auslöse- Bolzen unter dem Hebel nicht mehr hoch kommt, dann musst du den Kopf von der Kolbenstange schrauben. Das ist aber etwas heikel. Das Gewinde (normales Rechts-Gewinde) ist mit Schraubensicherung versehen. Die Kolbenstange muss man zum Losschrauben sehr gewissenhaft fixieren. Am besten unten im Bereich wo die 3 Stifte der Verdehsicherung in den Nuten sitzen. Ein bisschen warm machen des Gewindes ist möglich. Es darf aber nicht richtig heiss werden. Dort Oben sitzt auch das eigentliche Ventil für die Verriegelung. Wenn da eine Dichtung beschädigt wird ist Schluss mit lustig. 
Den Kopf kann man, wenn er los ist problemlos anschrauben. Darunter ist eine Kammer, in der der Bolzen durch den Kopf auf das eigntliche Ventil drückt. 
Wenn der Hebel demontiert ist, kann man den Bolzen nach oben raus drücken, die Führung reinigen und neu Fetten. 
Zusammenbau nach Reinigung des Gewindes mit frischer Schraubensicherung. Den Kopf gut festziehen. Sonst gibt auf dem Trail schnell mal eine Karussell- Fahrt.


----------



## Jan_nazgul (1. August 2011)

Einen wunderschönen allerseits,

habe schon einige Jahre Erfahrung mit der i900R. Eine echt klasse stütze für damals 135 oder so? War nen Sonderangebot. Einmal ist mir der alte Remotehebe gebrochen, wobei der Hebel keiner übermäßigen Kraft ausgesetzt war. Habe die Stütze eingeschickt und eine komplett neue Stütze bekommen. Ich wunderte mich anfangs, dass ich die ganze Stütze einschicken sollte. Habe dann, es war glaube ich erst ne 2009er ne 2010 bekommen. Das Rot eloxierte Ding wo "KS" im Kreis drauf ist war auf jeden Fall nen anderes und sie hatt ekeine Gebrauchspuren. Als dann auf einmal, vermutlich aufgrund der 950er Baureihe, auch bilder mit dem neuen Lenkerremotehebel im netz kursierten wurde ich aufmerksam. Ich habe dann direkt an KS USA ne Mail geschrieben, erklärt das ich mit den Sattelstützen super zufrieden bin,bis auf die Tatsache, dass der Schwarze Remotehebel mir schon einmal gebrochen ist und nicht den stabilsten Eindruck macht. Mail zurückbekommen, dass ich mich an den deutschen Vertrieb halten sollte. Gesagt getan. Automatische Mail zurück da im Urlaub. Gut. Gewartet, war ja nicht eilig. Eines Tages Briefkasten aufgemacht, steckt da nen gepolsterter Briefumschlag mit nem neuen Remotehebel drin (der rot eloxierte zum nach-unten-drücken, ncht wie der alte schwarze zum nach vorne drücken). "Sportliche grüße" stand auf nem handgeschriebenen Zettel und auf der beiliegenden Rechung waren 0 vermerkt. zusätzlich noch einmal ein Kostenlos auf der Ersatzteiltüte. Sowas nenn ich service. daran sollte sich jeder ein Beispiel nehmen!
Ich hoffe der Miniroman ist nicht zu lang geworden.

gruß Jan


----------



## f.pohlmann (18. September 2011)

Ich habe eine i900 seit gut einem Jahr im Einsatz. Bis vor kurzem alles gut, jetzt kann ich sie aber auch einfach so wieder rausziehen (ohne betätigen des Hebels). Händler sagt das ist ok so, haben fast alle. Weiß nicht ob das ok ist, finde es auf alle Fälle nicht toll. Mal mit dem Hosenbein hängen bleiben und schon kommt sie raus.
Könnte da eine Wartung nach der Anleitung helfen? Ich habe mich da noch nicht rangetraut.


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (18. September 2011)

Also wenn meine Stützte eingefahren ist(950er sowohl als auch die 900er) und ich zieh mittelmäßig dran, dann fährt sie aus. Wenn der Zug aber fehlt fährt sie auch wieder zurück. Find ich persönlich nicht schlimm und stört auch nicht. Nur als ich das erste mal mit der 950er in Winterberg war und das Rad mit eingefahrener Stütze an den Lift hing bin ich etwas erschrocken, als das Rad nach unten gerutscht ist ;-).


----------



## knut1105 (1. Oktober 2011)

also ich bin mit meiner i900 nicht sonderlich zufrieden (seit 4 monaten in benutzung).
features:
- beim einfahren der stütze ist der notwendige kraftaufwand immer sehr unterschiedlich.
- beim ausfahren der stütze manchmal gehts automatisch, manchmal muss ich aber auch manuell nachhelfen.
--->damit kann man ja noch leben, aber seit letzten sonntag neue features

 - langsames ein/ausfahren ohne hebelbedienung...bin mal gespannt was bei der tour morgen passiert. wahrscheinlich wird sichs auch zu'nem garantiefall weiterentwickeln


----------



## Freizeit-biker (3. Oktober 2011)

knut1105 schrieb:


> also ich bin mit meiner i900 nicht sonderlich zufrieden (seit 4 monaten in benutzung).
> features:
> - beim einfahren der stütze ist der notwendige kraftaufwand immer sehr unterschiedlich.
> - beim ausfahren der stütze manchmal gehts automatisch, manchmal muss ich aber auch manuell nachhelfen.
> ...


 
Dann hast warscheinlich Dreck oben an dem Bolzen der durch den Stützenkopf auf das Ventil drückt. 
Wenn da Dreck drin ist, dann kommt der Bolzen nicht mehr richtig raus. Das Ventil wird nicht koplett geschlossen --> Stütze sinkt ab.

Gegen das Hakeln beim Ein-/Ausfahren hilft ein wenig Aufweiten der oberen Führungsbuchse. (z.B. mit Ventileinschleifpaste etwas ausschleifen/auspolieren) .
Das wurde hier schon mal beschrieben. Ist aber schon länger her.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ND1971 (4. Oktober 2011)

Servus,

Ich möchte/ muss meine i950 zerlegen und bekomme diese verdammte rote platte nicht rausgeschraubt. In der anleitung steht, dass man eine sicherungszange benutzen soll, was ich ausgiebig ausprobiert habe. Bewegt sich aber nicht, das biest. Kriechöl hab ich auch schon drauf. Hilft nix. Gibts da nicht vielleicht irgendein geeigneteres spezialwerkzeug für? Oder einen trick ? Würde ich echt prima finden...bevor ich mir alle löcher schrotte...mpf


----------



## Domingo_Chavec (5. Oktober 2011)

Lass die Platte drin! Ich hab mir da auch erst einen abgezappelt aber das brauchts gar nicht. Einfach die blaue Mutter unten lösen und abschrauben und oben den roten Ring rausschrauben. Jetzt ziehst du das ganze einfach auseinander und passt auf, dass du keine Kleinteile verlierst. Im Anhang ist noch ein Bild, wie das ganze dann aussehen soll.


----------



## fone (5. Oktober 2011)

bin auch noch recht zufrieden.
manchmal muss man sich erst draufsetzen, damit sie dann hoch kommt. aber eigentlich nur direkt beim losfahren. ich guck immer, dass die stütze sich auf einer mittelposition befindet wenn das bike mal länger ruht.
am we mit dem zugehörigen radl im bikepark gewesen, beim "15min-am-lift-hängen" kam sie dann 2-3 cm raus. 
hat mich gewundert, aber vor 5 minuten hab ich kapiert wieso


----------



## f.pohlmann (5. Oktober 2011)

Wie sind denn die Chancen, dass sie nach zerlegen und wieder zusammenbauen wieder wie neu funktioniert, d.h. ich sie nicht mehr einfach rausziehen kann?
Sollte man dabei irgendwelche Teile (Dichtungen) austauschen?


----------



## -zapp- (6. Oktober 2011)

meine neue i900r 2010 kann man im eingefahrenen zustand auch heraus ziehen.. das finde ich nicht so schlimm, was aber nervt:
wenn die stüze voll ausgefahren ist, kommt es mir so vor als hätte sie leicht spiel. fühlt sich per "popometer" in etwa so an, wie wenn vorne am steuersatz etwas locker ist..

frage an alle:
muss ich mich dran gewöhnen, dass die teleskop stütze nicht so teif wie eine massive ist, oder ist hier was im argen?


----------



## Billybob (7. Oktober 2011)

Bei meiner wackelt nüx...


----------



## ND1971 (8. Oktober 2011)

Domingo_Chavec schrieb:


> Lass die Platte drin! Ich hab mir da auch erst einen abgezappelt aber das brauchts gar nicht. Einfach die blaue Mutter unten lösen und abschrauben und oben den roten Ring rausschrauben. Jetzt ziehst du das ganze einfach auseinander und passt auf, dass du keine Kleinteile verlierst. Im Anhang ist noch ein Bild, wie das ganze dann aussehen soll.



vielen dank für den tip. stütze ist gereinigt und gefettet und funktioniert wieder wie eine 1.


----------



## knut1105 (9. Oktober 2011)

Freizeit-biker schrieb:


> Dann hast warscheinlich Dreck oben an dem Bolzen der durch den Stützenkopf auf das Ventil drückt.
> Wenn da Dreck drin ist, dann kommt der Bolzen nicht mehr richtig raus. Das Ventil wird nicht koplett geschlossen --> Stütze sinkt ab.
> 
> Gegen das Hakeln beim Ein-/Ausfahren hilft ein wenig Aufweiten der oberen Führungsbuchse. (z.B. mit Ventileinschleifpaste etwas ausschleifen/auspolieren) .
> Das wurde hier schon mal beschrieben. Ist aber schon länger her.



bei der tour hat sich alles noch verschlimmbessert (remote-bedienung eigentlich völlig nutzlos). hab sie dann nach der tour zerlegt, gereinigt, alles eingefettet (war aber leider kein dreck im ventilkopfbereich). deshalb nach der aktion gleiche funktionalität, wie auf der tour. sie hält einfach dem normalen fahrergewicht nicht mehr stand - so ab ca. >20kilo gehts nach unten...

evtl ist da im ventilkopfbereich auch was verbogen/ausgeleiert und's liegt daran. keine ahnung wie der druckpunkt neu auszusehen hat.


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Oktober 2011)

Lässt sich der Bolzen, der duch den Sattelkopf führt, denn leicht bewegen? Der muss mit so viel gegendruck wieder hoch kommen, dass er den Auslösehebel anhebt, und den zug zurückzieht. 

Bau mal den Zug ab, heb den kleinen Hebel komplett hoch. Wenn die Stütze dann noch durchsackt, dann ist das Ventil undicht.
Wie es dann aussieht, da  kann ich dir nicht mehr weiter helfen. Da würde ich das Ding einschicken.


----------



## sven_the_man (2. Januar 2012)

hallo,

hat schon irgendwer eine art "mudguard" für die stütze gebastelt?wenn ja-bitte zeigen...wenn noch nicht- denkt ihr, das macht sinn, oder kommen besagte probleme konstruktionsbedingt und haben mit dem einfluß von spritzdreck und wasser nix zu tun???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gotcha65432 (8. Januar 2012)

Hallo,

ich war vorhin im Keller und habe eine Art "Mudguard" gebastelt. Geholfen hat mir dabei ein alter Fahrradschlauch, sieht gar nicht mal sooo schlecht aus... werde morgen mal Fotos posten.

Nach dem letzten mal Warten lief meine Stütze auch wieder sehr gut, nur eine Sache nervt inzwischen, ich habe meinen Remote vor 1,5 Jahren nachgerüstet und habe Probleme, wie ich den Schaltzug am Hebel an der Sattelstütze festmachen muss... kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen? Am besten mit Fotos... mein Schaltzug hakt enorm und ist kein bisschen leichtgängig...


----------



## Freizeit-biker (11. Januar 2012)

Ich hab mir aus einem Stück Altem Schlauch einen Spritzschutz gemacht.
Damit das halbwegs in Form bleibt habe ich  oben und onten jeweis einen 2 cm breiten Streifen zusätliche Lage Schlauch mit Gummilösung drauf geklebt. Daduch bleibt die Sache formstabil.
Der unteren Kabelbinder ist nur locker angezogen. So kann ich der Remote zug einfach aushängen und entfernen ohne jedes mal den Kabelbinder aufschneiden zu müssen. 
Seidem ich das ding dran hab ist mir der Auslösemechnismus nicht mehr fest gegangen. 


 

 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1041730

Zum Auslösehebel:
Die Rückstellkraft des Hebels war bei mir sehr gering. Der kam häufig nicht wieder ganz koch.

Ich habe da  ein stabiles Gummiband (Streifen Fahrradschlauch)drunter durch gezogen, Über den Stützenkopf nach vorn geführt und unter Vorspannung vorn am Sattelgestell mit einem Kabelbinder fixiert. 
Am Auslösehebel habe ich das Verrutschen des Gummis duch einem weiteren Kabelbinder verhindert. Das Gummi bleibt dadurch immer genau vor dem Kabelzug.


----------



## gotcha65432 (15. Januar 2012)

meine Digicam geht nicht mehr, aber so ähnlich siehts aus ;-)


----------



## Freizeit-biker (15. Januar 2012)

@gotscha: Blockert dir der Schlauch nicht den Auslösehebel für das Ventil? Das schaut ja so aus, als wenn der Schlauch auf dem Hebel abgestüzt wird.


----------



## gotcha65432 (15. Januar 2012)

es geht, solange die Wölbung ausreicht, ist ein wenig knifflig, aber durch den unteren Kabelbinder kann man ja "einstellen", wie stark der Schlauch gewölbt ist.

Eine andere Variante ist, das Kabel freizulassen und den Hebel durch ein Loch ich Schlauch zu fädeln, dann zieht der Schlauch sogar den Hebel wieder etwas mit hoch, wenn er betätigt wird. Wenn ich wieder eine Kamera habe kann ich zeigen, was ich meine... aber die Lösung auf dem Bild hier sieht schöner aus.


----------



## boblike (15. März 2012)

Hallo , zu schwer fuer eine Vario?!

hab gerade mit dem KS Vertrieb geredet.
Also suchte nach der Antwort auf die Frage was kann bei zu viel Gewicht passieren.
Da ich selber viel mehr als die empfohlenen 90 kg wiege, wurde mir gesagt das solche Sattelstützen für mich nicht in frage kommen. 

Auch andere Herstelle arbeiten am Rande des Möglichen und 120 kg ist unmöglich. Selbst mit 90kg ist es toll wenn das Teil die Garantiezeit übersteht.

Kämpfe mit mir mir doch eine zu kaufen und mir meine eigene Meinung zu bilden, aber ist ein teurer Selbstversuch!

Also wenn es da Erfahrungen gibt, bitte melden. Ich will auch so ein Teil!!!! heul


----------



## ciclisto00003 (17. März 2012)

Sun on Tour schrieb:


> Nachricht von Ghost:
> 
> "vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
> Bei den Lector-Modellen reicht eine Mindesteinstecktiefe von 10cm. Somit steht der Verwendung einer Reduzierhülse mit 10cm Länge nichts im Wege.
> ...


Deine Behauptung, die Einstecktiefe auf mind. 10cm zu beschränken  halte ich für falsch und dieses ist auch einfach nachzuvollziehen. Es gilt da eine einfache Regel. Die Stütze sollte mind. mit der Unterkante Oberrohr abschließen. Das gilt auch für die etwas eigenwillige Y-Konstruktion des Lectors (das Oberrohr macht einen Bogen nach unten, der andere, obere Teil stabilisiert nur noch wenig). Mißt man das mal nach bekommt man die vorgeschriebenen 16cm, die in Deiner beantworteten Anfrage angedeutet wurden. Kenntnisse in Mechanik wurden bei der Beurteilung dieser Frage auch nützlich sein!


----------



## Laberratte (17. Oktober 2014)

Tach auch!

Nach 2,5 Jahren will meine KS Dropzone (ohne Remote) nicht mehr richtig.
Vor kurzem ließ sie sich nur noch recht schwergängig bewegen. Da dachte ich mir nichts dabei, da sie nach einer Standzeit immer schwergängig lief.
Aber jetzt steckt sie fest!
Sie ist komplett versenkt und macht keinen Mucks mehr.
Der Support von Wiener will sie nicht annehmen, da "sie nur mit dem Fachhandel zusammenarbeiten". Super!

Was meint ihr? Einfach mal zerlegen und reinigen? Oder besteht die Gefahr, dass mir das Ding um die Ohren fliegt, weil sie komplett versenkt ist? In diesem Zustand müsste ja eigentlich ein erhöhter Druck im System aufgebaut sein...

Grüße,
 L


----------



## vopsi (17. Oktober 2014)

Manchmal funktioniertt die Mechanik am Auslösehebel und Druckkörper durch Schmutz/ Ministeinchen etc. nicht richtig. Schön mit Bremsenreiniger einsprühen und soweit wie möglich reinigen. Ein kleiner Service pro Jahr schadet nie, dabei wird auch gleich das anfällige Gleitlager ( unter der roten Überwurfmutter ) gewartet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

